
How Distributed Systems Respond to Degraded Hardware - r4um
http://danluu.com/limplock/
======
marknadal
How do we set up tests to simulate this? He mentions Emulab testbed but
essentially says it is unavailable.

Disclosure: I work for [http://gunDB.io/](http://gunDB.io/) and we want to
start doing tests like this. Willing to pay people who know how to set these
things up. Please contact.

~~~
JoachimSchipper
Intercepting system calls seems like the easiest way (I expect most of these
failures are in I/O). Use LD_PRELOAD to easily hook the libc wrappers, for
(almost) anything C-based.

Deeper simulation is possible, but this should get you the low-hanging fruit.

~~~
LukeShu
Use ptrace to wrap the system calls for things that aren't C-based (though
this is a little more involved than LD_PRELOAD).

